# Best Trail Names in New England?!



## xwhaler (Nov 6, 2015)

All have to assume Satan's Staircase is the hands down winner, yes?

http://www.bostonglobe.com/lifestyl...QNEBkHIg98luPiY4r4OP/story.html?event=event25


----------



## Newpylong (Nov 6, 2015)

Cool article.

Surprised Canyon wasn't on it.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 6, 2015)

Some of my favorites from eastern areas I ski:

Freefall (Smuggler's Notch & Plattekill)

Snake Bite (Smuggler's Notch)

Nosedive (Stowe)

Plunge (Plattekill)


EDIT:  And yes, Satan's Staircase is a pretty badazz name, though I've never skied there.


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 6, 2015)

BenedictGomez said:


> Plunge (Plattekill)



Bromley also has a gladed trail named Plunge. The trail is very uncharacteristic for Bromley since it skis more like something you'd find at MRG. Probably the steepest trail at Bromley.


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 6, 2015)

BenedictGomez said:


> EDIT:  And yes, Satan's Staircase is a pretty badazz name, though I've never skied there.



Not the east but this reminds me of the Devil's Crotch at Breck - steep bump run


----------



## Tin (Nov 6, 2015)

YOOYM at Whaleback is at the top of my list. Twilight Zone and Slide of Hans are also up there.


----------



## yeggous (Nov 6, 2015)

Any trail name thread needs an accompanying lift name discussion. The Crotched Rocket wins that hands down. End of discussion. I think their Darkstar trail name is pretty good too. I think the Tree Hugger glade and Cemetery Gate at Ragged are clever too.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 6, 2015)

Bubblecuffer and Misery Whip are favorites


----------



## Mapnut (Nov 6, 2015)

I love the name "Bubblecuffer" at Sugarloaf. Never skied it! Somehow it amuses me to say it as "Cucklebuffer". IIRC a bubblecuffer was a logger who went out onto the rivers to break up logjams.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 6, 2015)

Shay's Revenge at Snowshoe would be a new favorite as that's our son's name; though we spell it differently.


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 6, 2015)

K has quite a few interesting trail names. Besides the more popular ones I like Royal Flush, The Thrown, Stitch Line, Helter Skelter & Growler.

Probably the most ominous name to me is at Smuggs, "Black Hole".


----------



## xwhaler (Nov 6, 2015)

I've always loved Muleskinner at Saddleback---steep, classic New England skiing on the most remote part of the mtn. 
Bit of work to get out there but well worth the effort!


----------



## Tin (Nov 6, 2015)

Mapnut said:


> I love the name "Bubblecuffer" at Sugarloaf. Never skied it! Somehow it amuses me to say it as "Cucklebuffer". IIRC a bubblecuffer was a logger who went out onto the rivers to break up logjams.



Love that trail, ton of character to it. However, it should be referred to as "Orthopedic's Dream". The first time skiing Bubblecuffer it took Savemeasammy's rotator cuff out and mangled my thumb, both cases needed some surgeries. lol


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 6, 2015)

NY not new England. Roxbury Platty the cliff lower  expert steep and leads to some aweome trees to


----------



## Newpylong (Nov 6, 2015)

Always liked Exterminator. Hammerhead too.  Pretty much every trail name at Whaleback too lol. But that's a given.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 6, 2015)

Newpylong said:


> Pretty much every trail name at Whaleback too



Never been, but isn't there a trail there called "Blowhole", because that needs to make the list.


----------



## Newpylong (Nov 6, 2015)

Yep. All nautical / whale names. 

A few of the good ones: Blowhole, Jawbone, Rib Cage, Davey Jones' Locker, etc.  YOOYM - Your Out of Your Mind. The only non nautical name.

Latest Trail Map: http://static1.squarespace.com/stat...435540994/discover+whaleback.jpg?format=1000w


----------



## powhunter (Nov 6, 2015)

Jaws of Death. -Pretty sure someone was killed on that trail. Hence the name change to Jaws


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dlague (Nov 6, 2015)

I can save everyone a lot of trouble this topic was one from February

http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php/135631-Best-Worst-Ski-Trail-Names?highlight=Bubblecuffer

Favorite names:

Jay Peak - Valhalla
Burke - Throbulator
Stowe - Nosedive


----------



## from_the_NEK (Nov 6, 2015)

Always like Organgrinder and Throbulator.


----------



## Tin (Nov 6, 2015)

from_the_NEK said:


> Throbulator.



Some back alley places on Canal Street in NYC offer this after a massage.


----------



## john1200c (Nov 6, 2015)

I like the name "Idiots Option" at Attitash.


----------



## tumbler (Nov 6, 2015)

Middle Earth, Rumble
Glen Ellen had some great names too- Scotch Mist (Black Diamond) Devil's Elbow


----------



## powhunter (Nov 6, 2015)

Yardsale


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Domeskier (Nov 6, 2015)

I like trail names that are just random combinations of letters and numbers.  I get embarrassed using the names most resorts give their trails.


----------



## podunk77 (Nov 6, 2015)

Fat and Happy (Shawnee Peak)


----------



## Tin (Nov 6, 2015)

powhunter said:


> Yardsale
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Where is that?


----------



## Savemeasammy (Nov 6, 2015)

Tin said:


> Where is that?



It's whatever trail you happen to be on...

Sorry. 
Had to.  


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 6, 2015)

Lol


----------



## machski (Nov 6, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> K has quite a few interesting trail names. Besides the more popular ones I like Royal Flush, The Thrown, Stitch Line, Helter Skelter & Growler.
> 
> Probably the most ominous name to me is at Smuggs, "Black Hole".



Sunday River has a Black Hole too.


----------



## Tin (Nov 6, 2015)

Savemeasammy said:


> It's whatever trail you happen to be on...
> 
> Sorry.
> Had to.
> ...





deadheadskier said:


> Lol











Seriously well done. Erika and I both laughed.


----------



## chuckstah (Nov 6, 2015)

Yard sale is at Mt Snow


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 6, 2015)

xwhaler said:


> All have to assume Satan's Staircase is the hands down winner, yes?
> 
> http://www.bostonglobe.com/lifestyl...QNEBkHIg98luPiY4r4OP/story.html?event=event25



It made that guy's list!  And who knew that there was a "New England Trail Name Database?"


----------



## cdskier (Nov 6, 2015)

I know some of these have already been mentioned, but here are some of my favorites:

Organgrinder
Exterminator
Tumbler
Middle Earth
Semi-Tough


----------



## skiNEwhere (Nov 6, 2015)

Jaws 

Misery whip


----------



## skiNEwhere (Nov 6, 2015)

Out west, "outhouse" is a good one. 500-600 yards of moguls with no escape


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 6, 2015)

My favorites on the east coast:

Narrow Gauge
FIS
Brambles
Willoughby
Bear Den Ledges
Ripcord
Skylight
White Heat
White Nitro
Paradise

West Coast:

Regulator Johnson
Rasta Chutes
Old Ladies Slide
Devil's Elbow
Alf's High Rustler
Chamonix Bowl
White Diamonds
Headwall Face
Siberia Bowl
Daly Chutes
Stein's Way


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 6, 2015)

Anywhere else the trail name "Hairball"  is just okay. At Wildcat, it's perfection given the trail's character.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Nov 6, 2015)

thetrailboss said:


> My favorites on the east coast:
> 
> Narrow Gauge
> FIS
> ...



I'm surprised bassackwards didn't make your list


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 7, 2015)

skiNEwhere said:


> I'm surprised bassackwards didn't make your list



Lol. My wife thinks that name is funny. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Bene288 (Nov 7, 2015)

skiNEwhere said:


> Out west, "outhouse" is a good one. 500-600 yards of moguls with no escape



Sounds like Gun Barrel at Heavenly.


----------



## cdskier (Nov 7, 2015)

Oh forgot about "Which Way"...just because it is fun to screw with people who don't realize that is the name of a trail!


----------



## yeggous (Nov 7, 2015)

Hairball really is the perfect name for that trail.


----------



## jimk (Nov 7, 2015)

There are a lot of colorful trail names at Taos, NM, but several with a most unusual German WWII theme:  http://www.epicski.com/a/about-those-german-trail-names-at-taos


----------



## Brad J (Nov 7, 2015)

Gunsight @ Alta


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 9, 2015)

No one's mentioned Widow Maker yet? 

It's not the tough trail it used to be, but it's hard to beat that name.


----------



## Puck it (Nov 9, 2015)

New Trail at Mittersill 





*TBD Trail*


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 9, 2015)

Puck it said:


> New Trail at Mittersill
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tony Bag of Donuts?


----------



## ThinkSnow (Nov 9, 2015)

"Paradise"


----------



## mriceyman (Nov 9, 2015)

ThinkSnow said:


> "Paradise"



Great call


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Rothski (Nov 11, 2015)

Chin Clip
Castle Rock
North American - classic Stratton
Spillsville


----------



## dlague (Nov 11, 2015)

Mule skinner at Saddleback


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Gforce (Nov 11, 2015)

My top 5:
Buckaroo-Bonzai
Hairball
Hells Woods
Organgrinder
Thrombosis


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 11, 2015)

Back Scratcher - Suicide Six


----------



## Not Sure (Nov 11, 2015)

Haven't been to Sugarbush for a while are "This way" and "That way"  still trails?


----------



## Not Sure (Nov 11, 2015)

Gforce said:


> My top 5:
> Buckaroo-Bonzai


Great cult classic movie, was on Netflix for a while. I introduced my 9ry old to it .still call him "Monkey Boy"


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 11, 2015)

Boris Badenov - Mount Abram


----------



## benski (Nov 11, 2015)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> Haven't been to Sugarbush for a while are "This way" and "That way"  still trails?



This Way is Birch Run and That Way is Sunrise. They still have Which Way.


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 11, 2015)

Somewhere & Nowhere


----------



## ss20 (Nov 11, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> Somewhere & Nowhere



Two of my favorites for sure.  Lot's of Killington names are classic.  

I always liked trail name origins.  Lot's of Mohawk trails were carried over to Mount Snow since they're both founded by Walt Shoenknecht.  Deer Run, Chute, Timber.  Route 100 running under the chairlift at Mohawk could have a correlation the the big brother in Vermont, located on Route 100.


----------



## billski (Nov 13, 2015)

ThinkSnow said:


> "Paradise"


Paradise is like a venus fly trap.  It looks and sounds beautiful, but then it eats you alive when you get into it.

"organgrinder" is one I love to hate.  It's almost like, "I'll challenge you, but grind you up, with enough room for all to see."


----------



## ThinkSnow (Nov 13, 2015)

billski said:


> Paradise is like a venus fly trap.  It looks and sounds beautiful, but then it eats you alive when you get into it.
> 
> "organgrinder" is one I love to hate.  It's almost like, "I'll challenge you, but grind you up, with enough room for all to see."



What you talk...?


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 14, 2015)

Did Paradise last year just for shit's & giggles. Once there it was no longer shit's & giggles.


----------



## cdskier (Nov 14, 2015)

Which Paradise are we talking about? Sugarbush or MRG? (Or some other one...)


----------



## skiberg (Nov 14, 2015)

Goat


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 14, 2015)

cdskier said:


> Which Paradise are we talking about? Sugarbush or MRG? (Or some other one...)



Doesn't matter


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 15, 2015)

billski said:


> Paradise is like a venus fly trap.  It looks and sounds beautiful, but then it eats you alive when you get into it.
> 
> "organgrinder" is one I love to hate.  It's almost like, "I'll challenge you, but grind you up, with enough room for all to see."



Personally I never really cared for Organgrinder.  It was always icy and had bad double fall lined sections that never skied too well.  There were nice days every now and then, but I never was jonesin to ski Organgrinder.  I always preferred Ripcord.


----------



## cdskier (Nov 15, 2015)

thetrailboss said:


> Personally I never really cared for Organgrinder.  It was always icy and had bad double fall lined sections that never skied too well.  There were nice days every now and then, but I never was jonesin to ski Organgrinder.  I always preferred Ripcord.



Depends on the day. Ripcord is usually groomed flat most of the time while Organgrinder they tend to let bump up. Other than the OG headwall which gets windblown really quick, the rest of the trail often has some nice smaller bumps on it now. If I just want to rip on a steeper groomer, then Ripcord is often good but does get icy at times.


----------



## cdskier (Nov 15, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> Doesn't matter



On a day like this it is beautiful...


----------



## MadPadraic (Nov 18, 2015)

Banshee and Avalanche at Cannon are very evocative. Polly's Folly because it is so true: inviting but often treacherous.  Chewbacca at Mt. Sunapee.


----------



## Puck it (Nov 19, 2015)

MadPadraic said:


> Banshee and Avalanche at Cannon are very evocative. Polly's Folly because it is so true: inviting but often treacherous.  Chewbacca at Mt. Sunapee.


Where is Chewbaca at Sunapee?  Never heard of that one.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Nov 19, 2015)

Not new england but I will always remember this trail even though I only skied it once....I went skiing with my family on a foggy day at Bellearye when I was just a wee lad. We stopped at the top of a trail called Tongora. When I asked my uncle what it meant, he responded without a hesitation "sudden death". I don't think I've ever skied a trail so cautiously in my life lol


----------



## cdskier (Nov 19, 2015)

MadMadWorld said:


> Not new england but I will always remember this trail even though I only skied it once....I went skiing with my family on a foggy day at Bellearye when I was just a wee lad. We stopped at the top of a trail called Tongora. When I asked my uncle what it meant, he responded without a hesitation "sudden death". I don't think I've ever skied a trail so cautiously in my life lol



Tongora is a short little narrow mogul run. I always enjoyed skiing that one... I wonder if that's the real meaning of the name.


----------



## Rowsdower (Nov 19, 2015)

cdskier said:


> Tongora is a short little narrow mogul run. I always enjoyed skiing that one... I wonder if that's the real meaning of the name.



Go ahead and Google Tongora... seriously.


----------



## Domeskier (Nov 19, 2015)

Rowsdower said:


> Go ahead and Google Tongora... seriously.



I'm not seeing anything out of the ordinary.


----------



## cdskier (Nov 19, 2015)

Domeskier said:


> I'm not seeing anything out of the ordinary.



I had done that earlier before I made my post and didn't see anything unusual either...


----------



## MadMadWorld (Nov 19, 2015)

I spelled it Tongura by mistake and was overwhelmed by Japanese Anime


----------



## Rowsdower (Nov 19, 2015)

When I search it all I get are pictures of this: http://i.ytimg.com/vi/24E5z4HuI0c/hqdefault.jpg

It's also a place in Africa, apparently.


----------



## Domeskier (Nov 19, 2015)

Rowsdower said:


> When I search it all I get are pictures of this: http://i.ytimg.com/vi/24E5z4HuI0c/hqdefault.jpg



Like I said - business as usual!


----------



## tnt1234 (Nov 19, 2015)

never been to sugar bush, but always like the sound of Middle Earth.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Nov 19, 2015)

33 & 1/3 is pretty sweet


----------



## skiNEwhere (Nov 19, 2015)

19 hole


----------



## cdskier (Nov 19, 2015)

tnt1234 said:


> never been to sugar bush, but always like the sound of Middle Earth.



Someone at some point in the area had a LOTR obsession way back. Middle Earth, Castle Rock, Troll Road...then there's "Hobbit Hill Road" as a road name in the area.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Nov 23, 2015)

skiNEwhere said:


> 19 hole



Who brought the cool kid?


----------



## skiNEwhere (Nov 24, 2015)

MadMadWorld said:


> Who brought the cool kid?



I invited myself


----------



## MadMadWorld (Nov 24, 2015)

You are a VIP my friend


----------



## Scruffy (Nov 24, 2015)

Brad J said:


> Gunsight @ Alta



Or, Gunsight's sister chute, Eddie's High Nowhere.


----------



## KevinF (Nov 25, 2015)

cdskier said:


> Someone at some point in the area had a LOTR obsession way back. Middle Earth, Castle Rock, Troll Road...then there's "Hobbit Hill Road" as a road name in the area.



I've heard that "Troll Road" is a knock on Stowe's "Toll Road"...  i.e., the easiest way down from both.


----------



## Rushski (Nov 25, 2015)

Have heard from a reliable source there is an unofficial glade that goes by "Obvious" at Cannon.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Nov 25, 2015)

Uh oh......flame!!!!


----------



## Puck it (Nov 25, 2015)

Rushski said:


> Have heard from a reliable source there is an unofficial glade that goes by "Obvious" at Cannon.


And you can not miss it.  So tell no one.


----------



## MadPadraic (Nov 27, 2015)

Not exactly East, but Spanky's Ladder (Whistler) and Sweet Little Annie (Alpental back country) are great names.


----------



## j law (Nov 30, 2015)

I grew up skiing at Holiday Valley in WNY and loved The Wall bc it was legit steep.  Also liked Barkeater which was a trail in the glades.

As an adult, I never bother to learn trail names anymore so this thread was a good read.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZonemmmmmm


----------



## Cornhead (Dec 1, 2015)

j law said:


> I grew up skiing at Holiday Valley in WNY and loved The Wall bc it was legit steep.  Also liked Barkeater which was a trail in the glades.
> 
> As an adult, I never bother to learn trail names anymore so this thread was a good read.
> 
> ...



Bring a beacon, shovel, and probe when you ski The Wall, it's prone to avi's.


----------



## mriceyman (Dec 1, 2015)

Cornhead said:


> Bring a beacon, shovel, and probe when you ski The Wall, it's prone to avi's.



That pic never gets old 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## j law (Dec 1, 2015)

mriceyman said:


> That pic never gets old
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



I love it too!  

The wall also reminds me not to drink heavily and ski.  

When I was in college my brother and I were sharing a Labatts ice every time up the lift one day.  We made it over to The Wall and I tried to straight line it through the bumps from the top... Next thing I know I'm on the ground in a total yard sale (getting serious applause for the spectacular fall).  I go to pick up my 200cm Dynastar Vertical and shriek in pain when I try to pick it up.  Broken hand, ouch.  

I don't drink and ski anymore!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZonemmmmmm


----------



## Cornhead (Dec 1, 2015)

j law said:


> I love it too!
> 
> The wall also reminds me not to drink heavily and ski.
> 
> ...



Ha, friends don't let friends ski drunk. Now stoned is another story entirely. Shit, skiing drunk makes driving drunk seem like a good idea.


----------



## j law (Dec 1, 2015)

Cornhead said:


> Ha, friends don't let friends ski drunk. Now stoned is another story entirely. Shit, skiing drunk makes driving drunk seem like a good idea.



Agreed on all fronts.  Skiing high is amazing 


Sent from my iPhone usin


----------

